# Das "Beste" aus einem Dialerforum:



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

http://www.dialercenter.de/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=39

Habe mir die Artikel alle durchgelesen. Ist sehr erstaunlich. Was rauchen die eigendlich?

Ödi


----------



## Fidul (5 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was rauchen die eigendlich?


100Euro-Scheine. Noch.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

In der Überschift dieses Forums steht ja auch philosophischer Zirkel, erst richtig lesen und dann schreiben.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In der Überschift dieses Forums steht ja auch philosophischer Zirkel,.



Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung, gehobenes Stammtischgelaber basierend auf fundierter Halbbildung 
mit Worthülsen., die der Kulturecke einer Apothekenzeitung alle Ehre bereiten würden


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na immerhin. Wenn das Stammtischgelaber ist, dann ist das alles hier Primatengeheul. Es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an. DAUS mit einem Minuszeichen vorstehendem IQ sind eben schnell geistig überfordert.
Für 3 "OK" Eingaben reicht es aber allemal. Nur mit dem lesen klappt es nicht so gut. Die Dialerszene stützt sich darauf:
http://www.wdr.de/themen/kultur/bildung_und_erziehung/alphabetisierung/index.jhtml

Knochenjochen


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2004)

> Off-Topic / Geplauder
> Hier können Sie alles diskutieren, das sonst nirgends reinpaßt


----------



## malloc (5 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre übrigens eine echte Herausforderung: Gestaltung der Kulturecke einer Apothekenzeitung. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, um so reizvoller erscheint mir diese Aufgabe.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

> Das wäre übrigens eine echte Herausforderung: Gestaltung der Kulturecke
> einer Apothekenzeitung. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, um so reizvoller erscheint mir diese Aufgabe.



Korrektur: Apothekenzeitung ist echt zu hoch gegriffen , Metzgerzeitung oder Bäckerblume 
wäre adäquater....


----------



## malloc (5 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Das wäre übrigens eine echte Herausforderung: Gestaltung der Kulturecke
> > einer Apothekenzeitung. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, um so reizvoller erscheint mir diese Aufgabe.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Vielzahl an Zeitschriften, welche hier bekannt sind, überrascht dann doch.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

Jedes Wochenkäseblatt ist hochgeistiger als diese  pseudophilosophischen Durchfälle.
Sich als philosophisch zu bezeichnen , zeugt von einer aberwitzigen  
Selbstüberschätzung. 

Man sollte bei den Gräbern von Kant, Nietzsche, Hegel usw. nachsehen, 
ob da nicht bereits 
Erdbewegungen wegen der Rotationen im Grabe zu spüren sind...


----------



## malloc (5 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte bei den Gräbern von Kant, Nietzsche, Hegel usw nachsehen
> ob da nicht bereits
> Erdbewegungen wegen der Rotationen im Grabe zu spüren sind...


Ob auch Kant zu unseren Vorläufern gerechnet werden kann, ist in der Tat fragwürdig.
Nietzsche wird übrigens mit "z" geschrieben.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

malloc schrieb:
			
		

> Ob auch Kant zu unseren Vorläufern gerechnet werden kann, ist in der Tat fragwürdig.



Oh, darf man das als "Outing" werten....


----------



## malloc (5 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> malloc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja.  Kant wird damit als nicht satisfaktionsfähig geoutet. Sogenanntes fremdverursachtes Outen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

"Je mehr ich auf meiner inaktiven Erziehung bestehe, um so stärker fühle ich die Einwände dagegen. Wenn der Schüler von dir nichts lernt, lernt er es von anderen. Wenn du dem Irrtum nicht mit der Wahrheit zuvorkommst, lernt er lügen. Fürchtest du, ihm Vorurteile beizubringen, übernimmt er sie dann von seiner Umgebung. Sie dringen durch alle Sinne ein und verderben sein Urteil, ehe es noch gebildet ist, oder sein Geist ermüdet durch die lange Untätigkeit und verliert sich an die Eindrücke. *Wer nicht in der Jugend denken lernt, lernt es im ganzen Leben nicht mehr.*"


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

*Den Unbeholfenen lässt sich kaum helfen*

"Gast" tappt genau in die Falle, die Unkundigen gestellt wird, merkt es nicht und echauffiert (erhitzt) sich. "Gast" ist die Vollendung philosophischen Denkens, in der Form, wie Nietzsche schon jedem weiterem Philosophen ins Buch schrieb, auf deren Gräbern, denen der Philosophen, solle einzig stehn: Hat etliche betrübt.
Und "Gast" erfüllt diese Bedingung in ausgezeichneter Weise. Er ist betrübt und schreit es in die Welt hinaus. Statt dass ihm sein Unvermögen, Inhalte zu goutieren, nachdenklich stimmt, stellt er sein Unvermögen über die Sache selbst und stilisiert sich zum Denker der Nichtdenker. Peinlich daran ist, dass "Gast" tremoliert und wir als Leser gar nicht wissen, worüber "Gast" so sehr ergriffen ist.
Wir könnten spekulieren darüber, was "Gast" nicht schmeckt, was ihn verdrießlich stimmt. Das soll aber unsere Sache nicht sein, dafür gibt es profesionelle Hilfe. 
Empfehlenswert scheint einzig der Rat, "Gast" solle sich anderen Dingen widmen, die leichter fallen, nicht so schwierig für ihn sind wie das Sujet, an dem er sich reibt und an dessen Abstraktionsniveau er scheitert.


----------



## malloc (5 April 2004)

*Re: Den Unbeholfenen lässt sich kaum helfen*



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Empfehlenswert scheint einzig der Rat, "Gast" solle sich anderen Dingen widmen, die leichter fallen, nicht so schwierig für ihn sind wie das Sujet, an dem er sich reibt und an dessen Abstraktionsniveau er scheitert.


Der Mensch erfährt, als Mängelwesen, täglich sein Scheitern neu. Insofern kann im hiesigen Gast der Mensch schlechthin als versinnbildlicht gesehen werden.  Ihm aus seinem Scheitern einen Vorwurf zu machen, würde letztkonsequenzlich bedeuten, ihn als Menschen infrage zu stellen. 

Soweit soll hier aber nicht gegangen werden.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

hat zwei backen und ist doch kein gesicht...
versteckt sich hinter seiner sprache, aber hugo ist es nicht?

nein, das kann wirklich kein zufall sein,
dass sich dichter und denker
so verdächtig gut reimt – immer noch –
auf richter und henker...

auch ein zitat. bap. rockgruppe. köln.
köln? verwaltungsgericht? war da was?
nicht doch erst hausaufgaben machen?


----------



## Reinhard (5 April 2004)

Meine Meinung 
 :roll: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=48215#48215

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

*@ reinhard*

Dies Gedicht gefällt mir! Danke. 
Ein wenig mehr Toleranz für den Anderen und sich selbst nicht so überernst nehmen: das hilft. Du hast das mit deinem Gedicht schön gesagt


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

ach ihr lieben Gutmenschen, ihr seid so lieb und naiv , man kann euch einfach nicht böse sein, 
aber den Thread verstehen nur die bisher Beteiligten, und auf die wirken die Sonntagsspredigten
  unfreiwillig komisch, da ihr nichts aber auch gar nichts verstanden habt 
 :unbekannt:


----------



## Reinhard (5 April 2004)

frei nach Erich Kästner:

Na schön. Der Weg des Lebens ist wellig.
Man soll die Steigerungen nicht auch noch steigern.
Es war wieder mal eine Ohrfeige fällig.
Ich konnte die Annahme schlecht verweigern.

Ja, die Bösen und Beschränkten
sind die Meisten und die Stärkern.
Aber spiel nicht den Gekränkten
bleib nur hier, um sie zu ärgern!

Und jetzt TROLL ich mich von dieser Seite

Na denn gute Nacht
Reinhard   :roll:


----------



## Avor (6 April 2004)

> ach ihr lieben Gutmenschen, ihr seid so lieb und naiv , man kann euch einfach nicht böse sein,
> aber den Thread verstehen nur die bisher Beteiligten, und auf die wirken die Sonntagsspredigten
> unfreiwillig komisch, da ihr nichts aber auch gar nichts verstanden habt



Gast,

Wenn man  wie hier im OT alles von sich geben darf, was nichts mit Computerbetrug und Co zu tun hat, dann ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Gegen  Unrecht anzukämpfen,  ist  aber auch eine gute Sache. Das ist der Grund, warum sich   "Gutmenschen", wie du sie verächtlich nennst hier versammelt haben. 

Als anonymer Gast hier aufzutreten und andere gestandene und ebenso lebenserfahrene Forenmitglieder verächtlich zu machen und als naive Dummköpfe hinzustellen, ist nicht die feine englische Art. Ich würde Dir erst einmal empfehlen, Dich zu erkennen zu geben, ehe Du hier den 
Allwissenden  spielen willst. 

Auch ich habe nichts verstanden, was da so geistvolles  in dem Thread ausgesagt werden sollte, obwohl ich ein Freund von obskuren Geschichten bin, bei denen man ein wenig um die Ecke denken muß, wenn man sie verstehen will. 

Aber ich gebe zu meiner Schande zu,  daß ich nicht alles gelesen habe, weil mir die Art der Diskussion sehr schnell gegen den Strich gegangen ist.  Ich habe wohl auch nichts versäumt, denn in der Regel beteilige ich mich nicht an Diskussionen, an denen  anonymen Gäste auftreten. Es ist mir zu verwirrend und außerdem habe ich es lieber mit richtigen Menschen zu tun, die auch einen Namen haben. 

Diese meine Kritik sollte  nicht als "Sonntagspredigt" aufgefaßt werden. Dazu fehlt mir die Kompetenz.

Einen schönen Tag noch

Avor


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Neues vom philosophischen Schaffott, 
aus dem Reich der begrenzten Unmöglichkeiten:

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=4c0172e5ed65645136206ba52d4b4b2b&postid=1437#post1437



> In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist kein Manchester-Kapitalismus vorzufinden.
> Es bestimmen nicht Unternehmen die Bedingungen der Gesellschaft, sondern nach wie vor staatliche Einrichtungen. Man hätte eine zeitlang glauben können, Banken, Versicherungen und ähnliches wirken am Gesamtbild des Staates. Nachdem nun aber auch Banken und Versicherungen in der Krise stecken, meldet sich der Staat als bestimmendes Moment zurück. Wie gesagt, das war schon immer so, man hätte nur anderes glauben wollen. Der Staat tritt schon jeher als ideeller Gesamtkapitalist auf. Abweichungen von diesem Konzept sind ein Luxus, den der Staat als ideeller Gesamtkapitalist abwirft. Wir können auf keinen Fall von losgelassenem Kapitalismus sprechen. Dann müssten wir uns wenigstens in der Nähe des Manchester-Kapitalismus bewegen. Davon sind wir weit entfernt. Wir leben in der Nähe von staatlichen Transferleistungen, Dauerdepression und Subventionspolitik rund um Wahltermine. Privatwirtschaftliche Ideen werden solange gestutzt, bis sie staatspolitisches Aussehen haben. Der Staat lässt vordenken und handelt allerdings selbst und im eigenen Interesse.
> Wer daran scheitert ist Lyriker, weil er idealisiert, wer weitersucht ist Epiker, weil er keine Ideale kennt.




Wer noch weiter sucht, wird "Provider" - ab 1,89€/min.... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

bin zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen und hab mir auch das Dialercenter.de mal angesehen.

Was hier gepostet wurde als Beispiel (Staat als ideeler Gesamktkapitalist) ist wirklich etwas seltsam aber es sind auch Beiträge da die sich lohnen, der hier ist ganz frisch

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=292


----------



## Heiko (3 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was hier gepostet wurde als Beispiel (Staat als ideeler Gesamktkapitalist) ist wirklich etwas seltsam aber es sind auch Beiträge da die sich lohnen, der hier ist ganz frisch


Politische Diskussionen kannst Du Dir hier schenken oder - falls gemässigt - höchstens mal im OT-Bereich anbringen. Hier wird keine politische Stimmungsmache geduldet. Wein Dich über die Parteien woanders aus.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2004)

Knochenjochen schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primatengeheul  :vlol:


----------

